# Collector's corner: Bohuslav Martinů "Estampes"



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm back with more obscure Martinů! 

"Estampes" is Martinů's last orchestral work, written in 1958 when he was staying in Switzerland.

I could find only minimal, sketchy information about this work on the internet. CD notes did not describe much either, although the CD notes of Robert Whitney's recording, to whom this work was dedicated, did describe it as "three pictures of Switzerland" and included a walkthrough summary of the music. It is certainly the most pastoral-sounding among his late orchestral works, especially in the rhapsodic second movement.

Various commentators have described it with words like "elusive", "lyrical", "invigorating and captivating", "misty-eyed nostalgia" and "evoking symbolic images from a distant, mystical past". Although there were others who were more critical and have described it with "perfunctory", "ascetic pointillism with the orchestra", "bordering on confusion" and "shot through with strangeness". One even described it as "dark". (That is Mr. Hurwitz and I have no idea what he was talking about.)

I love its rhapsodic gestures and its efficiency in means, despite the relative lack of thematic development (as in most of his orchestral works). While it might not be as popular (relatively speaking) as "Les Frescoes du Piero della Francesca" or even "Paraboly", it remains one of my favourite Martinů orchestral works from his late period.

It is one of his lesser-recorded orchestral works. I have identified/collected only four recordings. Is there any other?


ConductorOrchestraRecorded inLabelJiří BělohlávekCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1987SupraphonRostislav Hališka [SUP]LP[/SUP]Gottwaldov State Symphony Orchestra1978PantonWalter WellerNational Orchestra of Belgium2007Fuga LiberaRobert WhitneyLouisville Orchestra1959First Edition

[SUP]LP[/SUP]I have this on an LP. Did Panton re-issue it on CD? I would love to get it on CD. By the way the recording on the LP is excellent.


----------

